# Mystery Snail Death Question



## StrawberryCello (Jun 19, 2018)

I searched for answers but was unable to find, I apologize if this was answered elsewhere already.

Today, as I was performing a water change with my daughter for her betta, Swimmy, and mystery snail, Squishy On The Inside Esq. II, it became clear to me that Squishy was dead. Her foot fell off when I tried to pull her out of the tank to have a look at her. This... is not the part I need help with, as that is one dead snail.

What bewilders me is that I thought I understood how to detect a dead snail, and she was very, VERY dead today. She stopped moving for many days, but I read stories about snails not moving for long periods of time and still being alive. So, I have been testing ammonia in the water maybe every other day for a couple weeks, and sniffing the snail periodically, and somehow I seem to have missed the moment of death by a lot. I'm worried about what Swimmy was exposed to, and how that will affect his life span, so I'd like to get a better handle on this before we get another snail. (Actually, my daughter really wants to have two of them. They're neat critters, I don't blame her.)

Can anyone advise on detecting snail death in future?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The only thing I can tell you is to do exactly what you did. :dunno:

Just watch them and if they don't move for a day, check to see what's going on.

Were you supplement feeding? I like to feed wafers or sticks with added calcium. I buy mine here.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ABF-VEGGIE...hash=item28719dc4f0:m:mRUoxcD3dcrJqC4FP25WW5Q

They have several types and different sizes of sticks.


----------



## StrawberryCello (Jun 19, 2018)

We were, indeed. Every so often, my daughter would put an algae round in the tank for Squishy. What do you like about the supplements you use?


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

What I do with snails that I suspect might be dead, but I'm not positive about, is float a container of water in the tank and put the snail in that. That way if they are dead they don't mess up my water. I've had some that take awhile to smell, I think it might be that they are dying when I put them in the container, but not yet dead.

Check your water's parameters, if they are alright then your fish should be. I've yet to have a snail death hurt my fish so long as the water quality remained good.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Mystery snails life span is about 1 year. So it could be the snail was old when you got it. You can't really tell the age unless the snail hatched in your tank and you can go by that date. But since Mystery snails very rarely breed and lay eggs in fresh water, They breed in brackish water. it's really hard to get any babies. And when they do breed and lay eggs it's usually one baby at a time. So don't be to hard on your self thinking you killed it. There are a thousand and one ways for snails to die.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I like that food because it has added calcium.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I must correct myself on the breeding statement I gave earlier. Nerite snails only breed in brackish water and only have one egg. Mystery snails on the other hand will lay a clutch of eggs in a tank above the water line. Mystery snails breath air and the eggs must be kept out of the water. By laying them above the water line the moisture from the tank condensation will keep them moist until they hatch. The babies grow quickly and do only live about 1 year. Sometimes a little longer depending on the water parameters. The parameters must be at a pristine level for them to live longer.


there are many colors in mystery snail shells, but orange is the most prevalent. Both mystery snails and nerite can be fed a supplemental diet of blanched veggies. (Green veggies). They both eat algae and do a great job on it. However you must wait a few weeks to add them after the tank cycles, and is established. They do need a food build up. in order to survive. 

When a mystery snail dies, you will notice the snail either floating on the surface of the tank for a long period of time (like a day or two) or they will be laying on their side not moving for the same period of time. There is a very bad smell they give off when they die and they should be removed from the tank quickly before the foul the water. If there is no smell they still might be alive But not usually.

I'm sorry for the wrong information above and I hope this corrects it.


----------

